# [pulseaudio] $ alsamixer - carte non disponible (résolu)

## pti-rem

Hello,

La commande alsamixer en root montre bien la carte son et donne les réglages.

Avec un utilisateur 'monik' avec les groupes :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ groups

lp cdrom at video cdrw usb users plugdev monik
```

alsamixer ne montre que le périphérique pulseaudio

Je n'ai pas ajouté 'monik' au groupe 'audio' comme indiqué dans le wiki pulseaudio. Et si je le fais cela ne change rien

Je ne sais même pas encore pourquoi j'utilise pulseaudio, je viens juste de lire :

 *Quote:*   

> Using PA without udev/systemd is not recommended. It should be noted that this not only breaks auto-detection but hot-plugging as whole needlessly making your life harder as well as disabling use of ConsoleKit essentially voiding the article. Please, if you have the possibility to use udev (and you most certainly have), just use it.

 

Je n'utilise pas sytemd parce que je commence "tout juste" avec openrc ; pas encore envie de changer. J'ai juste lu que systemd était plus adapté aux noyaux récents.

Me recommandez-vous de supprimer pulseaudio de mes systèmes en openrc ?

Pour mon souci immédiat, cela me fait penser à un problème de droit, mais sur quoi ?

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ eselect profile list | grep '*'

[3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop *
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep USE

USE="-bindist -minimal examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit udev truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups udev samba bluetooth"
```

```
gen2 ~ # rc-update 

                acpid |      default                 

            alsasound | boot                         

                  atd |      default                 

            bluetooth |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

                 fuse |      default                 

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

             iptables |      default                 

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                       sysinit

           lm_sensors |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

             loopback | boot                         

                mdadm |      default                 

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

           net.enp1s4 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

           ntp-client |      default                 

           nullmailer |      default                 

             nxserver |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                  vnc |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Thu Jul 31, 2014 10:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ groups

lp audio cdrom at video cdrw usb users plugdev monik
```

Et alsamixer propose le périphérique audio avec F6

Je n'ai pas compris ce qui m'est arrivé

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'ai pas compris ce qui m'est arrivé

 

Tu n'aurais tout simplement pas redémarré afin que le changement au niveau de groups soit appliqué?

----------

